# Breeding record/kennel software



## Fabian Blackman (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone one has a good record keeper for trackign breedings and genetics. I am interested in setting up a breed registry for my club and have seen several programs which seem to offer the same type of thing. I just want to know which one if any you guys use.

(I know nothing beats pen and paper)



Fabian


----------

